
Forget the cool kids. Geeks are now shaping new products and services - CPAhem
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21702183-forget-cool-kids-geeks-are-now-shaping-new-products-and-services-be-nice-nerds
======
ben_jones
Except the definition has changed entirely. A beautiful women throws on
intentionally thick glasses and posts to Instagram #geek.

